# Need you comments for my bussiness . My web see-story.com



## Piti Anchalee (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello , everyone

My name is Piti Anchalaasahakorn. I'm in Bangkok . 

I bulid my website 
http://www.see-story.com . It about feature in Thailand .

And I sell my Photo from this website with Northwest Photoworks.

http://www.Photosights.com .  my portflolio is http://piti.photosights.com

It the first time that i sell Photo with stockphoto agency . 

So What do think about my website please comments me to improve my bussiness .

Thank you very much

Piti Anchaleesahakorn  :?


----------

